# from LightPalette to ObsessionII



## derekleffew (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's a question for which Google will be of little help. In essay or outline form, trace the lineage from the earliest LightPalette (1979) to the ObsessionII (2007). Hint: Don't forget what came in the middle. You may use diagrams or illustrations in your answer if you wish. Be as complete as possible, 500 words minimum. Winner, if any, will receive a lovely prize. To avoid collusion, PM or email your answers to me in PDF format, and I will post (and correct) the winner. As always, presentation matters!

Certain members may be deemed ineligible. Offer not valid in all areas. Some restrictions may apply. All entries become the property of ControlBooth.com and cannot be returned.


----------

